# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  einscan s  temperature too high

## megaprain

I have a problem with my scanner


I turn it on


a few seconds later the high temperature message appears


the scanner turns itself off


How do I solve that problem? Has it happened to someone?



tengo un problema con mi escaner


lo enciendo  


unos segundos despues  aparece el mensaje  de temperatura alta


el escaner se apaga solo


como resulevo ese problema ? , le a pasado a alguien ?

----------


## jonesdavies82

As a response to the sharing of your feedback, the chain offers a fabulous chance to win a $500 Firehouse Subs Cash. All the participants who complete the www.FirehouseListens.com successfully get an opportunity to win the Firehouse Subs Sweepstake Prize.

----------

